# Anybody get one yet?



## Surrealone (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm just looking to see if any of the forum members got one and have you tested with pytivo yet?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

One member said his was delivered, but I think he's at work so we'll have to wait for him to get home and set it up.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

Mine was just delivered. Got cable card and will be home in 15 min to install


----------



## Surrealone (Dec 8, 2006)

Monkey are you running pytivo?


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

No, I use stream baby stream though


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Just connecting to the https:/ipaddr in a web browser should reveal if the most important bit works: Links to ps and ts files to download recordings.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

Going through guided setup now. It is trying to update the firmware on my CC. It is doing a few percent and then showing a Tivo error screen then a few percent more, error screen.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

Downloading a second update now and I still have to call and get my CC paired after


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

One of my Twitter buddies got his:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/370273119262355458


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

tomhorsley said:


> Just connecting to the https:/ipaddr in a web browser should reveal if the most important bit works: Links to ps and ts files to download recordings.


i see the ip in my cisco router info but can't connect via browser.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It's actually...

https://<TiVo IP>/nowplaying/index.html

And when prompted for user name and password user is tivo and password is your MAK.


----------



## aasun (Mar 23, 2002)

I got my Roamio and Roamio Plus delivered and installed. After having the Premiere and the Premiere 4 for over 3 years, these things are a dream! The interface is so responsive, it feels like it reacts before I push the remote button. Definitely a worthy upgrade. And, I was using the bluetooth remote for one of the premieres since I didn't have line-of-sight. The new RF connection is rock solid and instantaneous (bluetooth was slow and spotty... frequently requiring multiple presses to activate). Just for the responsiveness, alone, these are excellent.

That being said.. Both of my tivos have an a/v receiver used on the TVs. And, the input to the TV is controlled by the receiver.. Currently, the included Roamio remote can not control the input selection on the receivers. I'm still checking that one out. The new remotes are not learning remotes... So, right now, I've got the receiver remote next to the TiVo remote on my tables... :-/

Everything else (so far) is a win. Now to transfer my shows from the old Tivo premieres to the new Roamios.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> It's actually...
> 
> https://<TiVo IP>/nowplaying/index.html
> 
> And when prompted for user name and password user is tivo and password is your MAK.


I get a page at ip/index.html but not ip/nowplaying/index.html


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Are you sure you're putting http*s*?


----------



## HenryFarpolo (Dec 1, 2008)

aasun said:


> That being said.. Both of my tivos have an a/v receiver used on the TVs. And, the input to the TV is controlled by the receiver.. Currently, the included Roamio remote can not control the input selection on the receivers. I'm still checking that one out. The new remotes are not learning remotes... So, right now, I've got the receiver remote next to the TiVo remote on my tables... :-/
> 
> Everything else (so far) is a win. Now to transfer my shows from the old Tivo premieres to the new Roamios.


If you go to settings/remote you can set up the remote to access inputs on the TV and control volume on the receiver. The system explains the steps to take. I set mine up earlier today.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

And for some receivers you can use the receiver code on the power/input buttons and it works. However your receiver needs a simple input cycle feature for that to work. If your receiver only has individual buttons for each input then it probably wont.


----------



## Goldwing2001 (Sep 30, 2006)

I just ordered the Roamio Pro yesterday. I very excited to start using it!


----------



## aasun (Mar 23, 2002)

HenryFarpolo said:


> If you go to settings/remote you can set up the remote to access inputs on the TV and control volume on the receiver. The system explains the steps to take. I set mine up earlier today.


Hi there,

Yes. I realize that (I've been using TiVo's consistently since 2000). What I mean is coming from the tivo glow and the bluetooth remotes (both of which were learning remotes), the the roamio remote seems a little less intelligent.

I have programmed it for tv power and a/v volume/mute. But, it's not able to be programmed for receiver input or receiver power. Previous TiVo remotes would allow you to program a second device on the power button so you can control power for both TV and another device (like a receiver), I can't seem to make that work.. And none of the help docs or guides even mention this capability...


----------



## aasun (Mar 23, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> And for some receivers you can use the receiver code on the power/input buttons and it works. However your receiver needs a simple input cycle feature for that to work. If your receiver only has individual buttons for each input then it probably wont.


Yes. Been doing that successfully for years with other TiVo remotes. The new Roamio remotes don't seem to have that capability.... unless I'm missing something. I can only get it to do TV power and A/V volume and mute.


----------



## aasun (Mar 23, 2002)

Ok. Did figure out the a/v power. It's the same as the old remotes. First program tv power (using a 0xxx) TV code. Them go through the same process with the power button only using a (1xxx) receiver code. Couldn't find it in any documentation or support. Found an old discussion post from 2010 discussing it. Tried it and it worked. Unfortunately, the same won't work for input. The remote doesn't seem to accept (1xxx) receiver codes for the input button. 

Previously I used the learning feature of the remote (glow and Bluetooth) to control receiver input switching.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> Are you sure you're putting http*s*?


Derp, no. That was the problem. Can hit the site and get the login box but will have to wait until the wife and daughter are up to get the MAK off the Tivo.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You can get the MAK from your account on their website.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> You can get the MAK from your account on their website.


Yep, you are right.

I was able to log in and see the Now Playing page.


----------

